# Appli photo Français



## Marc MARC (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjours ! 

Peut-être que cette question à été poser ? 

J' aimerais savoir si il y a une Appli pour photo en français sur Apple store , si non quel est le meilleur et le plus simple pour mon ipad 

Marc


----------



## Nicosun (1 Juin 2010)

Marc MARC a dit:


> Bonjours !
> 
> Peut-être que cette question à été poser ?
> 
> ...



Ben tu as iPhoto sur l'iPad pour les ranger, après si tu veut une aide précise sur une fonction faut être plus précis dans la question


----------

